# Meet widow!



## Dicesmom

Hopefully this works!! I can only upload one at a time since I have to us an app. Our wifi isn't working for some reason 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

Pretty kitty!


----------



## Dicesmom

Can you find the kitty?
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/PFUe3xk.jpg" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" />

There she is


Being a kitten is hard work



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Now it's not working 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Will try one more time. The pics I'm sharing are what liloddball sent me
<a href="http://imgur.com/AIEIO1z"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/AIEIO1z.png" alt="Uploaded with Imgupr" /></a>


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt

She's very pretty! The second pic you uploaded I can see, but I could only make out two eyes initially, lol! She's awfully cute, but I must say because of her darker coloring, she's best contrasted in lighter background like that last photo! Great shots!:thumb


----------



## Dicesmom

TabbCatt said:


> She's very pretty! The second pic you uploaded I can see, but I could only make out two eyes initially, lol! She's awfully cute, but I must say because of her darker coloring, she's best contrasted in lighter background like that last photo! Great shots!:thumb


Yea I know  my room while I do have a light is just dark,lol. My whole house has really sucky lighting :/ I will keep trying,lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt

Aww, I didn't mean anything negative by it. I really like that photo with her hiding in your bedding! It's a great photo, don't feel bad about it! I just think she's best showcased in the first and last photo so everyone can actually see what she looks like, lol! :wink:


----------



## spirite

Aww what a sweetie! But I can only see the first pic you uploaded here.  I did see the pic of her in her carrier on the other thread though. 

(She's really playing hard to get with these photos isn't she? )


----------



## bellvillamor

What a beauty!!


----------



## TabbCatt

Oh that's weird...I've just noticed I can't see the link if I'm logged on, but DO see it when I'm logged off (via computer)!! Is that normal?


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Widow is adorable! I am sure she will keep ou busy!

(Any spelling mistakes is because Luna is insisting on staring at Widow's picture and I can't see through her!)


----------



## Dicesmom

spirite said:


> Aww what a sweetie! But I can only see the first pic you uploaded here.  I did see the pic of her in her carrier on the other thread though.
> 
> (She's really playing hard to get with these photos isn't she? )


Yes she is,lol! I'm going to use my good camera tomorrow and try to upload pics then hopefully get to my grandmas and use her laptop to upload pics....... See the troubles I go through for you guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

LOL! I really don't mean for you to feel like we (ok, I) are pressuring you though! We (I...) are just excited!


----------



## liloddball

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zps1904d6e5.jpg


----------



## Dicesmom

So instead of hiding when I first come into my room widow now greets me at my bed!! She immediately comes over for some lovins'!! She also met my blue heeler mix. I was going to wait but my dog was getting stressed from the change(she was a few different issues and gets stressed when not around me). This dog is very gentle with cats and is not pushy like most dogs. I let mia(dog) in and she went to the bed to sniff. Widow gave her a good swipe and Mia went and laid down. Took widow a few hours but she went and sniffed Mia. So while keeping their distance I have no real problems. Obviously Mia and widow are not left in there Alone so when I'm in there so is Mia. Since widow is showing interest in going up to Mia hopefully they will become friends soon  I have also been thinking of getting Widow a friend and then I come to my senses...... I may be going a little nuts  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Awww yay!! So happy to hear how wonderful she's doing. She's really coming around and that is just awesome. Her sister is doing better too! Lol must be in the air.


----------



## Dicesmom

She no longer cowers when I try and pet her!!! Other than attacking my feet at night she has been a great cat! Tomorrow I have my first day of school so we will see how she does by herself. Due To hear were being dismissed at 2;09. So she will be alone 7:50-2:15ish. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

So I guess I should say "meet starfire" now! I love watching teen titans I'm a kid like that,lol. And starfire(widow) is like star fire off the show! Really sweet and cute but has her moments of evilness,haha!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I like the name, Starfire! And it looks like it fits her well!


----------



## liloddball

StarFire is a great name!! Love it!!! How is she doing btw?? She getting ready for her spay ?


----------



## Dicesmom

Starfire update! She is going in Tuesday for her spay unless something pops up!! We had some family issues pop up today so I'm hoping nothing interferes!! She needs to get spayed! She is now 100% okay with my blue heeler. She hates my aunts chi and as soon as the chi gets close she swipes the chi and I laugh because the chi is mean. I try and keep them separate! I also may be thinking of getting her a little sibling..... I'm going to be gone for long hours at a time and want her to have a playmate. My cousin has a foster litter and the person she is fostering for said for half the cost she will adopt one out to me. There adorable  Casey and star now get along wonderfully! They hav Been caught napping by each other. Star still stays upstairs more than downstairs. There is just too much activity for her downstairs and prefers it upstairs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Oh she may be overweight too... Not bad but I have to cut her food back. The vet laughed at me because I'm OCD about my animals weight with my dogs if they gain 2 extra pounds I freak out and start running them more,lol. Star needs to loose a good 5lbs. So more play time for her!!! She's going to be mad when I give her less food  she loves her food!!! Especially her Sheba wet food she goes nuts for it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Time Bandit

She's beautiful! I have a soft spot for torties. Starfire is a great tortie name. I assume she also has the well-known Tortitude?


----------



## Dicesmom

Yes she does!!! At night she sleeps under my blankets and if my leg gets to close she attacks me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Time Bandit

Haha! Love it! My tortie Alice says "Nooo!" whenever you do something you don't like...usually cuddles (but I can't help it, she's so CUTE!), lol! Torties are incredible...such purr-sonality!


----------



## Dicesmom

My dad calls her te devil  He usually says "well your devil was running around like crazy all day." Haha.. I sent liloddball some updated pics so maybe she will share them since I can't on my phone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Sent from [url=http://www.


----------



## Dicesmom

Can everyone see the picture posted???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Time Bandit

Love that peach spot around her left eye, and that peach back paw! :heart What a cutiepie!


----------



## spirite

Oh she is SO cute!! Is she really that overweight? She doesn't look it.


----------



## Dicesmom

Yea she is  It's hard to capture in pictures! My house has terrible lighting and with her being dark it's hard to capture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Star needs to lose 5 pounds??
That's really hard to believe! 
I'd think, she'd just disappear! 
She's just a kitten right, and kittens need to eat because of growth spurts! Her pictures look good, size wise, to me..
Sharon


----------



## Cheddar

Time Bandit said:


> Love that peach spot around her left eye, and that peach back paw! :heart What a cutiepie!


^^This.


----------



## Dicesmom

According to the vet yes. I may just take her down a pound or two instead of five. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Overweight? How old is she? What is her current weight? She sure doesn't look 5 pounds overweight!


----------



## Time Bandit

I gotta agree with the others on the overweight issue. Little Starfire looks very trim and fit to me as well. She's a really beautiful little Tortiegirl!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Widow is an absolute cutie pie! I LOVE her tortie markings! 

Overweight?! I doubt it... and losing 5 pounds on a small cat-frame could be deadly! Did your vet actually recommend that? I would highly question a vet who said that, especially at a young age... by looking at Widow, she looks like a small framed cat and looks to be a good weight.

Ellie is a year old now, and still has her little "kitten belly"... even so, my vet said she is a very healthy weight.


----------



## spirite

I had a vet years ago whose obsession was overweight kitties. I know many of our kitties, especially indoor ones, are on the - uh, let's say healthy side, so that when they're actually at ideal weight, they seem underweight to us. But 5 lbs...I can't imagine. Celia's obese, in human terms - about 2.5 lbs (hopefully not more...) overweight. And she looks way chunkier than Starfire. Is Star a small-framed kitty?


----------



## Dicesmom

Yea she did but it wasn't my regular vet. It was some weird lady,lol. I honestly want her a little overweight right now since she is a kitten,lol. I'm not sure her actual weight.....my mom took her in. I told my regular vet all of it and she laughed because I was freaking out that I have a fat cat! I hate fat animals they are not cute too me  Don't worry guys I'm not going to let her get underweight at all!! She doesn't Seem overweight to me so I'm going to stay with what I see. Her belly drops more than goes out if that make sense? Her body shape seems to be getting thicker in general so maybe that makes her belly look weird? This vet is an old time vet and all of her stuff is older so I'm wondering if her scale was uh.... A little off! She is going in to get spayed so I will get the official weight then! I'm guessing its going to say she is 5lbs and if the old vet told me to drop five pounds on her she would be nothing!!! We use the old vet to get tags and other needed paperwork done until we can get into our regular vet(always booked and you have to make an appointment a week or two in advance). I will let everyone know tomorrow the actual weight  and I will be asking my mom how she was weighed! One time the scale said my 30lb dog was 65lbs and the vet realized my foot/leg was also on the scale  so if Star was struggling and the vet was leaning I'm sure that would have added extra weight.....she doesn't seem too heavy when I pick her up....... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olywhizz

pretty girl!!!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

It is totally normal for kittens to fill out as they age, and almost every cat I've ever seen has a little saggy belly! I definitely would not listen to that vet and find a vet with a little more experience and knowledge on weight... that is just soo bizarre lol. Any experienced vet should be able to tell just by examining the cat a general weight/build and if the cat is overweight or not. I feel like any vet would know a 5 pound weight-loss is insane on a small framed cat like Widow... and any cat for that matter other an morbidly obese kitties! It's good you're getting her weighed at the vet when she's spayed.  I bet she's barely over 5lb!

Here's a decent weight chart to give you an idea! Most vet offices have them as well.  









Also here's one by Natural Balance that was too big for me to include in the post: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/uploads/images/FCFD_BodyConditioning_Chart_1210_FINAL_Page_2.png


----------



## Dicesmom

Official result..... She is 5.9lbs...... Stupid vet. She does feel very heavy when you pick her up. When I pick her and Casey up together star feels heavier. She is bulkier than Casey though. Casey is tiny all around,lol. My vet said she is perfect. She did say it was okay for me to cut back a tiny bit on dry food though. She gets mostly wet and the dry is left out incase she gets the munches,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy

5.9 pound cat needs to lose 5 pounds? Good thing you lost the vet instead!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

I totally agree with Mochas Mommy! I'm so glad you went to a competent vet and it went well! 

What's scary is incompetent vets like the one who said she was overweight and "needed to lose 5 pounds" share their ignorance and some pet owners will blindly listen to the vet, and don't have resources like a forum to help... scary for the animals who go to that vet!

Ellie is about 6.4lbs at 1 year and she feels the same way... she feels kind of bulky when I pick her up lol, but she has a really solid build with big stocky legs.


----------



## Dicesmom

According to my mom Star was struggling a bit(she only allows me to pick her up) and the vet was leaning weird and mom is thinking she added weight. I didnt really believe she was THAT much overweight. I should have went to regular vet but money was crunched.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball

Pffft what an idiot vet and that sounds like StarFire lol wiggly and temperamental


----------



## Dicesmom

While StarFire is 100% indoor I do like to let my cats see the outside world so if they get out they will not be as scared! So Star got to go out today! Not the best photo as I was more worried about keeping my eyes on her if she startled even though she was on leash. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

Aww, her first experience with the great outdoors! Did she like it or was she scared?


----------



## Dicesmom

She did startle a bit. It's harvesting season so there were wagons,combines,semis and grain trucks goin by and they are not that quiet  But with all that going on she did okay! I will probably take her out a few more times throughout the week just to get her more accustomed to it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

So it's impossible to get any Homework done with starfire in the room,lol. I have 8 reading questions,book report, psychology(35?s) and speech to do but she keeps sitting on my homework or taking off with it so I decided to jump on here and talk about what she is doing...... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

New pic of StarFire! 









She is now staying downstairs most of the time and her and Casey get along wonderfully!! If the noise becomes to much for her she just goes back upstairs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

She's got such a sweet face.  

Is she still "helping" with your homework?


----------



## Dicesmom

Haha yup!! I didn't realize that when I was typing a paper for school she walked on some keys and my teacher got a laugh at the random "janfjdj" between the words "she ran" ad the rest of the sentences was "over a mailbox". Lol! Luckily my teachers have a sense of humor and I need to proof read better 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

My ferret has been moved from his outside hutch to inside since it is getting colder outside(high of 50F tomorrow) and Star has decided to harass him :rollseyes: They have had floor time together and they get along fine but never out alone as I'm sure Star sees him as a snack  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

That's such a cute picture! (though your ferret may think otherwise...) Love the paw sticking through the cage.  How did your ferret react to that?


----------



## Dicesmom

He went up and sniffed her  He's used to it because I have had him for 3/4 years now and around 30 kittens he has been through from me fostering,haha. And for those that may be wondering all of his bedding was in the washer  We are having company tomorrow so all the animals bedding is being washed so it doesn't smell as bad,haha. He normally has a few hammocks as well but a certain kitty(cough Star) peed on one the other day so it's also in the washer! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I can't even go into the bathroom without Star following! Those are my sisters shorts she decided to nap on  It's like having another dog in the house!! 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom

I would say she fits it just fine  sadly Kasey is not easily seen because she is so black 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom




----------



## 10cats2dogs

YAY!! Check that out will ya'?!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dicesmom

I'm really gla they get along! The only "oh crap" moment was when Star went to Kaseys bowl and tried to steal her food. But Kasey hissed and then Star hurried back to her bowl,lol.


----------



## spirite

Oh so cute!! I love when kitties are in the same position like that.


----------

